# RARE SKYLINES CAN YOU ARE FILL IN THE GAPS



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all please could you all give as much info ref numbers made from the list below Sorry if i have missed any out :bowdown1:

R32 gtr vspec
R32GTR N1
R33 GTR N1
R33 GTR Lm
R33 400R
R33 GTR FOUR DOOR
R34 GTR N1
R34 GTR S1
R34 GTR Z TUNE


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What about the old ones?


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

unsure of the models off the top of my head please feel free to add them


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

R34 GTR 4 Door.

Have you looked on Wiki ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Added a couple to your list

R32 gtr vspec
R32GTR N1
R33 GTST-280 MR
R33 GTR N1
R33 GTR Lm
R33 400R
R33 GTR FOUR DOOR
R34 GTR N1
R34 GTR S1
R34 GTR M Spec (and it's Nur version)
R34 Nismo Sports Resetting V-spec 11
R34 V-Spec 1
R34 V-Spec 11 ( and it's Nur version)
R34 GT-R Z-Tune 1
R34 GTR Z TUNE 2


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have any info on the R33 GTST-280 MR out of interest?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Do you have any info on the R33 GTST-280 MR out of interest?


I used to have photos and lots of info before i lost my old HD.
From memory it was a Reinik built 2.8L. Only 7 ( i think) were made. Had a few body changes but basically just an awesome GTST


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

What about the *never seen one of those before* 

R33 GTS S/C (supercharged)

*raises eyebrow*


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

What about R34 GTR R1 ?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

skyjuice said:


> What about R34 GTR R1 ?


Yes, the R1 was another of the Nismo packages.
And yes Claire, i think we could include the old girl as a rare breed for the list.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

R390 ?

I can't find any pics on google either of the 280MR !


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

R32 GTR V Spec II


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Moff said:


> R390 ?
> 
> I can't find any pics on google either of the 280MR !


The R390 wasn't a Skyline. Had an VRH35L lump in it just for random info.
There are 280 pics floating around. Basically a series2 look.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Found some 280MR info.














































280 Type MR specs / Std. ECR33 Type M specs 

Vehicle Name: 280TypeMR / GTS25T　TypeM 
Vehicle chassis no: E-ECR33 / E-ECR33 
Length: 4640mm / ← 
Width: 1720mm / ← 
Height: 1310mm / 1340mm 
Wheelbase: 2720mm / ← 
Tread:　FR 1480mm / ← 
Tread:　RR 1470mm / ← 
Ground Clearance: 105mm / 135mm 
Weight: 1400kg / ← 
Engine type: REINIK　RB-XⅡ（RB25） / RB25DET 
Engine: 6 cylinder water cooled 24-valve DOHC Turbo / ← 
Bore x Stroke: 87.0×77.7 / 86.0×71.7 
Displacement: 2771cc / 2498cc 
Comp Ratio: 8.5 / 9.0 
Power: 300ps @ 6400rpm / 250ps @ 6400rpm 
Torque: 35.0kg/m @ 4800rpm / 30.0kg/m @ 4800rpm 
Power/Weight Ratio: 4.67 / 5.60 
Headgasket: Metal　1.2mm / Graphite　1.2mm 
Conrod　Length: 119.5mm / 121.5mm 
Oilcooler: STD water cooled / ← 
Turbocharger: R33 Type M / R33 type M　STD 
Intercooler: STD (lower left) / ← 
Exhaust: NISMO Weldina　(76.3 dia.) / R33TypeM　STD 
ECCS: ２８０TypeMR Special tune / R3TypeM　STD 
Clutch: R32GT-R　Single plate / STD 
Transmission: STD / ← 
LSD: STD Viscous / ← 
Brake: 4-pot Caliper STD (Type M) / ← 
Brake Pad: NISMO　Type２ / STD 
Shock Absorber: NISMO 4-step adjustment / STD (fixed) 
Spring: NISMO Original TypeD / STD 
Badge Ornament: ２８０TypeMR Badge / STD


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Cool. Wonder where the other 6 went opcorn:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Info on the R390.. 

http://www.machzracing.com/R390/1998 Nissan R390 Road and Track.pdf


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

there was a 2nd Z-Tune version??


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

this thread is intresting, love reading about rare models. 

did the mr gts come with a fmic as standard? been intresting to know who manufactured it.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> there was a 2nd Z-Tune version??


Of course. The Z-tune you all know and love _IS_ the 2nd version. The Z-Tune 1 appeared at the Nismo festival in 2000. It was the more powerful of the two generations as it happens, but the Z-Tune 2 was equally as torquey with 100HP less than the Z-Tune 1. 
Of course, all this information is very nicely put together in 2 very good books currently on the market...!!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Moff said:


> Info on the R390..
> 
> http://www.machzracing.com/R390/1998 Nissan R390 Road and Track.pdf


Thats what classic supercar means wow!!!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

paul creed said:


> Of course. The Z-tune you all know and love _IS_ the 2nd version. The Z-Tune 1 appeared at the Nismo festival in 2000. It was the more powerful of the two generations as it happens, but the Z-Tune 2 was equally as torquey with 100HP less than the Z-Tune 1.
> Of course, all this information is very nicely put together in 2 very good books currently on the market...!!



Paul, did you end up using any of my pics? (S1 omori R34 GTR) 

Just placing my order for the book now :bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> Paul, did you end up using any of my pics? (S1 omori R34 GTR)
> 
> Just placing my order for the book now :bowdown1:


Unfortunately not Matt. The Editor seemed to be quite sporadic with what he included and excluded. Not my final decision sadly.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

paul creed said:


> Unfortunately not Matt. The Editor seemed to be quite sporadic with what he included and excluded. Not my final decision sadly.


No worries, i have just tried to order but i dont know my security password it just asked for from the bank. (my account got hacked and they changed my passwords) 

Guess i need to pay the bank a visit as i dont know the password! 


You dont do paypal do you?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> No worries, i have just tried to order but i dont know my security password it just asked for from the bank. (my account got hacked and they changed my passwords)
> 
> Guess i need to pay the bank a visit as i dont know the password!
> 
> ...


It's not me the shop is paying Matt. The book you are trying to order is the first book by MBI Publishing. The orders go straight to them via the shop and they dispatch. The second book by Veloce is not in the shop yet but will be. Again, the system will be the same.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Any info on a R1 ? 

As ive bought one but cant seem to find any info any where .


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

skyjuice said:


> Any info on a R1 ?
> 
> As ive bought one but cant seem to find any info any where .


Can you post some piccies please


----------



## R33-R/IMPUL (Aug 13, 2010)

*what about impul skylines*

1989-r32-200
1991-r32-200
1993-R33-200
1995-R33-R-200
1997-R33-R(type 2)-100
from my searching these are the of impul skylines made less then 1000 total
400 r32 s 200 r33 s 200 R33-R s and 100 R33-R type 2s
i may be wrong please correct but with only 3 R33-Rs in aus and only 1 in canada (mine) i would think its rare and only 6 r32s in canada


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

meh !


----------

